# underground perimeter



## noflies (Apr 4, 2016)

I am rehabbing an old coop with yard that was abandoned because critters burrowed underneath and decimated the flock.

How should we prevent the predators from using an underground entry?
What has worked for you?
Is there anything that we could pound into the ground that wouldn't require digging a trench? The yard is rather large.

Thanks!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I lived some where that unless I was using a backhoe could not dig the dirt. My solution was to lay wire on the ground about three feet out and then cover it with dirt. The other option might be to put hot wire around the outside of the coop. In this pen I'm using two strands of hot wire close to the ground. Something did try to dig in and got bit by the wire last year.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have a 13 x 10 foot pen that is wired in the whole floor. if I had a coop on dirt, I would do the same thing. Nothing like seeing holes that didn't work for whatever made them!

The skirt works great as well.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I use field fence and chicken wire as an apron put down on the outside perimeter all the way around the pens. Eventually chicken wire rusts, but field fence lasts a long time. I lay it flat on the ground at the base of the pen and use fencing nails to hammer it in to the pressure treated 4x4 landscaping timbers. How much fence extending out from the base of the pen is up to you, I normally lay down 2 feet. I dont cover it with dirt or anything. Grass and roots eventually grows through the field fence and chicken wire making it impossible to rip up or rip through it without mechanical means such as a tractor or truck with chain.
Keep in mind that predators do not have the ability of "reason" to dig outside the apron to get inside the pen. I've never had a predator make through an apron. Here's some pics of my set up:


----------



## noflies (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks for the tips. I look forward to trying the apron approach, which seems to be a workable solution.


----------



## kgb6days (Apr 1, 2016)

When DH built our run he covered the entire thing with hardware cloth and ran it out 12" or so out on the ground, then covered it with rock. Hopefully that will deter anything from getting in


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

kg, that should work great. Rocks would have worked for me but there just wasn't enough around to use. 

I had to put dirt on mine since I was using a tractor with a bush hog on it to mow in that area. Last thing I wanted to have to do is untangle the wire from the bush hog.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I do like hardware cloth under the area. However, if you lock them up at night, I like an apron and locking them up.


----------

